# Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Hi EVDL,

This question has come up for me too and archive search/google comes up
short. Some mention was made that the Xantrex BTS is a 100K thermistor:

http://altenergy.blog-city.com/temperature_sensor_for_trace__xantrex_sol
ar_charge_controlle.htm

but that's for a solar charge controller. Maybe the same, maybe not.

Has anybody ever reverse-engineered the Xantrex 84-2024-00?

Best Regards,

- Gene

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Jon Glauser
Sent: Friday, September 26, 2008 8:33 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter

does anyone know what the temperature probe for the link-10 / emeter
is? I'm guessing its a thermistor, but what value?

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Hello Gene,

I had this info in a stack in many stacks of invoices, sketches, and notes 
in one of my rooms. So I went back and I pick up a stack of papers off a 6 
inch high pile and I went right to it.

The only info I have which is a hand written note, is Link 10 temperature 
sensor for battery temperture, is a National Semiconductor LM-35, a 200 ohm 
resistor and noise filter capacitors.

All these items are potted into a plated copper 4/0 cable terminal that is 
then bolted directly any battery post. The wire terminal is acting like a 
heat sink.

The 6 foot leads I have is a insulated jacket over a twisted pair of wires 
that is potted into this terminal lug and connects to a terminal strip. 
>From this terminal strip it goes into a double shield 4 pair Link-10 cable 
which is a No. 16 awg plated copper wire that goes directly to the terminal 
No's 6 and 8 on the back of the Link 10.

Can read the battery temperature by selecting Function 3 (F3) which comes up 
in Centigrade. To convert Centigrade to Fahrenheit is to multiple the C. x 
1.8 and then add 32 to equal F.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gene Stopp" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 09, 2009 1:56 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor


> Hi EVDL,
>
> This question has come up for me too and archive search/google comes up
> short. Some mention was made that the Xantrex BTS is a 100K thermistor:
>
> http://altenergy.blog-city.com/temperature_sensor_for_trace__xantrex_sol
> ar_charge_controlle.htm
>
> but that's for a solar charge controller. Maybe the same, maybe not.
>
> Has anybody ever reverse-engineered the Xantrex 84-2024-00?
>
> Best Regards,
>
> - Gene
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Jon Glauser
> Sent: Friday, September 26, 2008 8:33 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter
>
> does anyone know what the temperature probe for the link-10 / emeter
> is? I'm guessing its a thermistor, but what value?
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Hi Roland,

Thanks for that, interesting. The National LM34 and LM35 parts are
three-terminal devices, but the datasheet shows a two-wire configuration
which sure enough uses a 200-ohm resistor, with extra circuitry that
would have to be inside the Link 10. Coincidently I have a bunch of
LM34's (the F version) that I plan to use in my upcoming conversion,
with a rotary switch and a kit 12v DVM panel meter. No LM35's however,
guess I should get a couple...

My Link 10 came without the RS-232 port but examining the circuit board
reveals that the RS-232 TX/RX chip is there as well as the passives
mentioned by Lee and others a while back in the archives, so I'm
assuming the serial port function is there but they just de-stuffed the
right-angle Dsub-9 connector. I had one lying around so I soldered it
in. The firmware is the right version so I'm hoping it will work.

So that made me wonder if the alarm output and temp sense input are
there as well. The alarm output might be an issue since it is active low
to power minus and that would probably be at pack negative potential, so
I'd have to drive a reed relay or something like that for isolation.

But if the temp sensor is functional, I could add that just for the
extra SOC measurement precision. There are some un-stuffed passive pads
on the circuit board, but I can't tell what they're used for. Anybody
have the component layout versus function for the (newer) Link 10?

And if I use a split pack with half behind the rear seat (more insulated
from the outdoors) and half in the trunk (less insulated from the
outdoors) which half would be the best one to monitor? I guess it would
depend on if it's summer or winter. I'm in SoCal so it may be a moot
point.

Best Regards,

- Gene


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Roland Wiench
Sent: Monday, February 09, 2009 4:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor

Hello Gene,

I had this info in a stack in many stacks of invoices, sketches, and
notes 
in one of my rooms. So I went back and I pick up a stack of papers off
a 6 
inch high pile and I went right to it.

The only info I have which is a hand written note, is Link 10
temperature 
sensor for battery temperture, is a National Semiconductor LM-35, a 200
ohm 
resistor and noise filter capacitors.

All these items are potted into a plated copper 4/0 cable terminal that
is 
then bolted directly any battery post. The wire terminal is acting like
a 
heat sink.

The 6 foot leads I have is a insulated jacket over a twisted pair of
wires 
that is potted into this terminal lug and connects to a terminal strip. 
>From this terminal strip it goes into a double shield 4 pair Link-10
cable 
which is a No. 16 awg plated copper wire that goes directly to the
terminal 
No's 6 and 8 on the back of the Link 10.

Can read the battery temperature by selecting Function 3 (F3) which
comes up 
in Centigrade. To convert Centigrade to Fahrenheit is to multiple the
C. x 
1.8 and then add 32 to equal F.

Roland


-From: "Gene Stopp" <[email protected]>

>
> Has anybody ever reverse-engineered the Xantrex 84-2024-00?
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Hello Gene,

The terminal board with the back facing you, has 8 terminal points which are 
number 1 to 8 from left to right.

The number 6 pin is from the Temperature Sensor Input.
The number 7 pin is the Low Battery Alarm.
The number 8 pin is from the Temperature Sensor Ground Input.

The output to the alarm comes from pin 7 of the Link 10 to a switch, so you 
can turn off the alarm, to the Piezo alarm rated at less than 150 mA at any 
voltage of 12V to 24V, then to the Plus + DC alarm power of voltages from 
12V to 24V. The Negative must be common to the Link 10.

Could also drive a relay coil that have contacts rated to drive any other 
type of alarm you want.

Roland



Special order VERSIONS of the Link 10.

If a RS-232 port is install than it may or may not have the Alarm switch 
option.

It may have both options as RS-232 + Alarm Switch Option.

I do not know what the voltage is out of pin 7 and 8 is, but I would use a 
relay that has a operation range of 3 to 24




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gene Stopp" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 09, 2009 4:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor


> Hi Roland,
>
> Thanks for that, interesting. The National LM34 and LM35 parts are
> three-terminal devices, but the datasheet shows a two-wire configuration
> which sure enough uses a 200-ohm resistor, with extra circuitry that
> would have to be inside the Link 10. Coincidently I have a bunch of
> LM34's (the F version) that I plan to use in my upcoming conversion,
> with a rotary switch and a kit 12v DVM panel meter. No LM35's however,
> guess I should get a couple...
>
> My Link 10 came without the RS-232 port but examining the circuit board
> reveals that the RS-232 TX/RX chip is there as well as the passives
> mentioned by Lee and others a while back in the archives, so I'm
> assuming the serial port function is there but they just de-stuffed the
> right-angle Dsub-9 connector. I had one lying around so I soldered it
> in. The firmware is the right version so I'm hoping it will work.
>
> So that made me wonder if the alarm output and temp sense input are
> there as well. The alarm output might be an issue since it is active low
> to power minus and that would probably be at pack negative potential, so
> I'd have to drive a reed relay or something like that for isolation.
>
> But if the temp sensor is functional, I could add that just for the
> extra SOC measurement precision. There are some un-stuffed passive pads
> on the circuit board, but I can't tell what they're used for. Anybody
> have the component layout versus function for the (newer) Link 10?
>
> And if I use a split pack with half behind the rear seat (more insulated
> from the outdoors) and half in the trunk (less insulated from the
> outdoors) which half would be the best one to monitor? I guess it would
> depend on if it's summer or winter. I'm in SoCal so it may be a moot
> point.
>
> Best Regards,
>
> - Gene
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Roland Wiench
> Sent: Monday, February 09, 2009 4:07 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor
>
> Hello Gene,
>
> I had this info in a stack in many stacks of invoices, sketches, and
> notes
> in one of my rooms. So I went back and I pick up a stack of papers off
> a 6
> inch high pile and I went right to it.
>
> The only info I have which is a hand written note, is Link 10
> temperature
> sensor for battery temperture, is a National Semiconductor LM-35, a 200
> ohm
> resistor and noise filter capacitors.
>
> All these items are potted into a plated copper 4/0 cable terminal that
> is
> then bolted directly any battery post. The wire terminal is acting like
> a
> heat sink.
>
> The 6 foot leads I have is a insulated jacket over a twisted pair of
> wires
> that is potted into this terminal lug and connects to a terminal strip.
> >From this terminal strip it goes into a double shield 4 pair Link-10
> cable
> which is a No. 16 awg plated copper wire that goes directly to the
> terminal
> No's 6 and 8 on the back of the Link 10.
>
> Can read the battery temperature by selecting Function 3 (F3) which
> comes up
> in Centigrade. To convert Centigrade to Fahrenheit is to multiple the
> C. x
> 1.8 and then add 32 to equal F.
>
> Roland
>
>
> -From: "Gene Stopp" <[email protected]>
>
> >
> > Has anybody ever reverse-engineered the Xantrex 84-2024-00?
> >
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Doesn't LM-35 have three leads?

Which two do you use?



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Gene,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

This temperature sensor came as a assemble unit for the Link-10 that has a 
two wire shielded cable. Counting the shield would be the third conductor 
that is only chassis grounded at the lead end only.

The Link-10 8 wire cable is double shield. Each wire has a aluminum foil 
tape around each wire which is cover with insulation and than a jacket 
shield and than a outer vinyl jacket.

The internal wire shields are left floating which means not connected to 
anything at each end. The outer shield is not connected to any thing at the 
Link-10 end, and is only connected to chassis ground at the other end.

I use this same method on all my communications wiring which the radio sound 
is pure on any channel.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "m gol" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 13, 2009 1:08 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor


> Doesn't LM-35 have three leads?
>
> Which two do you use?
>
>


> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Hello Gene,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

If the information that the Link-10 uses an LM34 for temperature
sensing, then I might have an idea how.

The Link-10 uses just 2 wires for the temperature sensor. The
suggested parts were a 200 ohm resistor, some caps and the LM34. The
LM34 is a 3 terminal device which outputs a voltage proportional to
the temperature 10mV/degree. Perhaps they put the 200 ohm resistor on
the output terminal of the LM34, then attach that to the power supply
pin. Now you have 2 lines, power/signal and ground. Add the caps to
filter noise on the supply lines and on the output terminal.

This would mean the Link-10 measures the current used by the
temperature sensor. I havent looked in detail at the datasheet if this
would work, but it was an idea that jumped in my head. At 10mV/degree
across a 200 ohm resistor and negligible power used in the device
itself: 50uA/degree. That seems like a very small thing to measure to
me, giving just 1.250 mA for 25C. I guess it would work.

Does anyone have an LM34 and a 200 ohm precision resistor to try it with?


-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> > If the information that the Link-10 uses an LM34 for
> > temperature sensing, then I might have an idea how.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Thanks for the straight answer Roger. I think you completely answered
my and Genes question.

Though the schematic in the datasheet still shows a ground connection
as well, so I just glanced over it.

thanks!

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555





> Roger Stockton <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The proper device is the LM35, which outputs 10mV/deg C; the E-Meter measures and displays temperature in deg C, not F.
> >
> > The LM35 datasheet <http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM35.pdf> shows the exact connection required to use the sensor as a two-wire remote temperature sensor. A 200R resistor is connected between the sense pin and common. The supply and common pins are connected to the remote monitoring device via a pair of wires (twisted pair). The remote monitoring device measures the current drawn by the sensor, which varies with temperature in a predictable manner defined by the 200R resistor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> > Though the schematic in the datasheet still shows a ground
> > connection as well, so I just glanced over it.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Can you explain this a little bit more. Like which pins of the emeter go
where.
I am I going to use pins 1, 6 and 8?

Also, does anyone know of a capture device that can record the e-meter data
from the rs232 and read it later?



> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Jon Glauser wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> On Friday 13 February 2009 05:32 pm, m gol wrote:
> > Also, does anyone know of a capture device that can record the e-meter
> data
> > from the rs232 and read it later?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

The Link 10 docs show pins 6 and 8 for temp sensor, pin 1 is not
involved.

Taking a look at the datasheet here:

http://www.ece.osu.edu/~passino/LM35.pdf

See figures 5, 6 and 8

The text does say that a cap should be used in high-EMI environments
that have relays and motors with arcing brushes etc.

The serial data is comma separated as described in the docs, so it looks
like you can just log it to a file using the Transfer --> Capture to
file function in HyperTerminal (with a laptop, as suggested). That file
can be dumped into Excel and played with.

Best Regards,

- Gene


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of m gol
Sent: Friday, February 13, 2009 2:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor

Can you explain this a little bit more. Like which pins of the emeter go
where.
I am I going to use pins 1, 6 and 8?

Also, does anyone know of a capture device that can record the e-meter
data
from the rs232 and read it later?

On Fri, Feb 13, 2009 at 12:19 PM, Roger Stockton


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Thinking about it, the Link 10 docs show pin 6 as "temp sensor input"
and pin 8 as "tempt sensor ground", which makes pin 8 more negative. But
which 2-wire configuration to use - they all have a more negative end.
I'll see if I can follow the traces on mine and see if I can figure it
out.

Best Regards,

- Gene


The Link 10 docs show pins 6 and 8 for temp sensor, pin 1 is not
involved.

Taking a look at the datasheet here:

http://www.ece.osu.edu/~passino/LM35.pdf

See figures 5, 6 and 8

The text does say that a cap should be used in high-EMI environments
that have relays and motors with arcing brushes etc.

The serial data is comma separated as described in the docs, so it looks
like you can just log it to a file using the Transfer --> Capture to
file function in HyperTerminal (with a laptop, as suggested). That file
can be dumped into Excel and played with.

Best Regards,

- Gene


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Hello Gene,

My Link-10 sensor has the white wire going to pin 6 and the black wire going 
to pin 8.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gene Stopp" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 13, 2009 4:48 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor


> Thinking about it, the Link 10 docs show pin 6 as "temp sensor input"
> and pin 8 as "tempt sensor ground", which makes pin 8 more negative. But
> which 2-wire configuration to use - they all have a more negative end.
> I'll see if I can follow the traces on mine and see if I can figure it
> out.
>
> Best Regards,
>
> - Gene
>
>
> The Link 10 docs show pins 6 and 8 for temp sensor, pin 1 is not
> involved.
>
> Taking a look at the datasheet here:
>
> http://www.ece.osu.edu/~passino/LM35.pdf
>
> See figures 5, 6 and 8
>
> The text does say that a cap should be used in high-EMI environments
> that have relays and motors with arcing brushes etc.
>
> The serial data is comma separated as described in the docs, so it looks
> like you can just log it to a file using the Transfer --> Capture to
> file function in HyperTerminal (with a laptop, as suggested). That file
> can be dumped into Excel and played with.
>
> Best Regards,
>
> - Gene
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Gene Stopp wrote:
> > The Link 10 docs show pins 6 and 8 for temp sensor, pin 1 is not
> > involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> m gol wrote:
> >> does anyone know of a capture device that can record the e-meter
> >> data from the rs232 and read it later?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > Can you explain this a little bit more. Like which pins of
> > the emeter go where.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

are you still selling companion boards?

will it still work if the emeter has an rs232 port?

Are there cheaper isolators than an omega 268?



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > m gol wrote:
> > >> does anyone know of a capture device that can record the e-meter
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

I buzzed mine out this morning and sure enough, pin 8 and pin 1 are tied
together. Further buzzing revealed that all the parts are stuffed for
the serial port (I had to add the Dsub-9 connector), the alarm, and the
temp sensor. So it looks like I have a Link 10 with all the bells and
whistles.

Roger, you might want to add a cap to your schemo 

Best Regards,

- Gene




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> > The Link 10 docs show pins 6 and 8 for temp sensor, pin 1 is not
> > involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

so shouldn't i just attach the lm35 to using pin 6 and 8, and hook pin 8 to
my most negative battery in the pack and the ground on the lm35?

Wouldn't that be a good spot for it?
Still a little fuzzy about the 200R(ohm) and pin 6...

thanks



> Gene Stopp <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I buzzed mine out this morning and sure enough, pin 8 and pin 1 are tied
> > together. Further buzzing revealed that all the parts are stuffed for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > Roger, you might want to add a cap to your schemo
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > so shouldn't i just attach the lm35 to using pin 6 and 8, and
> > hook pin 8 to my most negative battery in the pack and the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

Hi Roger,

I was just parroting the National datasheet for the part, where it
mentions high-noise environments like ones with relays and arcing motor
brushes (no mention of hi-freq PWM!). Seems like EV territory.

The Link 10 sits in the pile of EV parts awaiting conversion time. The
ICE was sold last weekend when I did a test drive with the buyer to show
that it was working, so tomorrow is "let the conversion begin!" day with
a motor-pulling party with some buddies. Let's hope we don't drink as
much on "connect the final battery post" day  Probably good to be
sober at that time.

I suppose I could fire the Link 10 up with a car battery (like the one
that I'm going to disconnect permanently tomorrow) and mess with it, but
in the mean time, how much benefit does the temp sensor provide?


Best Regards,

- Gene



> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > Roger, you might want to add a cap to your schemo
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > I was just parroting the National datasheet for the part,
> > where it mentions high-noise environments like ones with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

1- Can the temperature (LM35) used to monitor the brush temperature?
2- the kwh and amp hr counter on the emeter...is it accurate or does it base
the data on the instantaneous 1-sec values?



> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Gene Stopp wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> m gol wrote:
> > 1- Can the temperature (LM35) used to monitor the brush temperature?
> 
> No; not easily. First, because the brushes get a lot hotter than an LM35
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> m gol wrote:
> 
> > 1- Can the temperature (LM35) used to monitor the brush temperature?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*

thanks...pretty expensive temp gauge...



> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > m gol wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> ...
> >
> > They are pretty accurate. Yes, it uses the instantaneous 1-second
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Victor Tikhonov <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Lee Hart wrote:
> > ...
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > m gol wrote:
> >> 1- Can the temperature (LM35) used to monitor the brush temperature?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> They are pretty accurate. Yes, it uses the instantaneous 1-second
> >> values. Basically, it is measuring amp-seconds and watt-seconds, and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] link-10 / emeter temperature sensor*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> >
> 
> ...


----------

